# Imgur Oddities 'n Comment



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Everyone luv Imgur?  I find the comments more entertaining than the photos usually, some are priceless, some downright insightful, and some just bring us back to earth.  It's Bullsh*t Central out there. 



Thought I'd start a thread where some of the better comments could be included if anyone's interested in doing that.





*An owl landed in the smoking area in the bar I was in and wanted to join in on the fun!*
Best (printable) comments included below.









> LOOK AT MY FURRY DANCING BOOTS. LOOK AT THEM!





> He probably was just attracted by someone's hooters.





> This owl is 16 years old and a female. I can tell because it's wearing Uggs.





> Furry Dancing boots of death.



What a beautiful bird, but as is usual, all may not be as cute and funny as it seems.



> Bad, bad, bad...owls open their mouths like that when they're in a panic. Hope the fella got out ok!
> ----
> Yup.  They pant to reduce heat or denote stress. That little guy is probably  orphaned, hungry, and/or scared. :-/ Sauce: I work with raptors.
> ----
> Absolutely.  I did for a long time too, and the moment they started this, it was  time to put the bird away and give it a break. Eesh.



Then again, maybe this one is right?





> no one else thinks this is a taxidermied owl?


----------



## Anne (Nov 30, 2013)

LOL; I love Imgur, but keep forgetting to check it out occasionally.  Thanks for the reminder, and yes, the comments are hilarious sometimes!!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 30, 2013)

_He is a beautiful bird Di, i forget about imgur, i see a few on twitter, must go and have a peek_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

*What Defeat Looks Like.

*






Comments:


> He bought a Hover instead of a Hoover
> -----
> ·Well, that sucks
> -----·
> ...



... and this.


----------

